# 18 FT Majek redfish Line



## TX Wader (Jun 16, 2005)

Does any body have any comments and first hand information on the performance of this boat.Thank you in advance wondering on speed and how shallow likes and dislikes not worried about ruff ride comments


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

get it,it runs scary skinny.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

A Redfish line will run on a wet sponge.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Very good skiff esp when paired with a 115. Very stable no nonsense fishing boat.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

ruff ride....hehe...Just kidding. Great boat! Git'r'dun...Scary Shallow...as for speed, my buddy has one with a Yamaha F115 and it'll do about 35-36 with himself and another person on board.

Sonny


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

great boat personally own one and you cant beat it with shallow water performance. handles the chop like a true flatbottom should but it runs shallow enough that you can pretty much avoid rough water. i have a 2 stroke yamaha 115 on mine and it will do 45 with just me on board. no complaints at all


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

fowlwaters said:


> A Redfish line will run on a wet sponge.


Well an Ultra Cat will run if someone will pee off of the front while running! ROTFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> Well an Ultra Cat will run if someone will pee off of the front while running! ROTFLMFAO!!!!


What good would that do? The front deck is what 3' - 4'? In rather quick order the person peeing will run off the front deck and the boat will stop. That brings up another question. What do you do if no one onboard has to pee? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

beer!!! beer!!!beer!! how many times does someone NOT have to pee on a boat?


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Team Castaway said:


> Well an Ultra Cat will run if someone will pee off of the front while running! ROTFLMFAO!!!!


Should have known you would chime in with your Ultra Cat comment like always. I believe he started this thread needing information about a Redfish Line.


----------



## ty one on (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a 18 RFL with a 90 E-TEC and have no complaints. There was a learning curve on proper boat handling, mostly just learning what the RFL was capable of doing. Yup it will pucker you up! in the shallow water.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I bought a used one in February and have been very pleased. I sold a 22' bay boat loaded that was worth 3 times what I paid for my used Majek and have never been happier. It will run as skinny as you will ever need a boat to run also.


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Neighbor has 18' paired with a 115 yama 4 sale in Baytown area. 

Motor needs carbs worked on , and boat needs some TLC 

pm if your intereasted I'll get you his #

Dave


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

*Rfl*

bought my 18' RFL in 1990. On my 2nt motor, and 2nt trailer, but same boat. If I was lucky enough to catch a winning fish in the STAR, I would most likely sell that boat and keep my RFL . Runs shallow, strong built.


----------



## Tripletail (Mar 3, 2006)

Check out wadefishing.com. There is a brand new one for sale w/ 90 e-tec. It was a cca banquet boat.


----------



## wk127 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bought my 18ft RFL new in 1993.I have never been disapointed in my purchase.Re powered it once w/ a yamaha c115.It will run 40-45 with me in it when the prop is brand new.But after a month or 2 of use it drops to 35-38 and stays there till i get a new prop after about another year.I does every thing I could ask out of a shallow water boat.Once you learn how to turn it ,ie sliding it sideways before you get to the turn and using the throttle to steer,you should'nt slide up onto the bank to often.I fish Seadrift mainly and for the shallows around there you cant beat it (imo) as far as performance and longevity of the hull.
For deeper or rougher bays you can definatly find a better ride and if you plan on fishing more than 2 people regulary I would consider a larger boat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It is a great boat for the Lower Launga Madre. I have fished many times all over the LLM in one and never once got stuck If your fishing deeper bays and soaking bait - there are far better choices. 

It will pound your brain into your neck in deeper rougher water it will run smooth as glass in 6" water.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

those boats are built like tanks,should last a while,and they fish pretty big too!for an 18ft it has alot of room you can't tell unless you climb in one.wish i would have bought one.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

I didnt like the 115 Yamaha on my 18" set to heavy in the back, would have rather hada 90HP. Could not run full throttle anyways unless you were almost on the bank. You will know where your Kidneys are. Good boat, its a fishing machine, no joyrider.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

catch 5 said:


> Should have known you would chime in with your Ultra Cat comment like always. I believe he started this thread needing information about a Redfish Line.


It was a joke! In reference to it will run on a wet sponge.

Geeze! A man can't even have a little fun anymore. I guess because I'm sponsored by them I'm no longer allowed to comment or joke either. Good grief!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't say on the Majek, but I used to have a 17' Shoalwater flatbottom, just like the Majek. We had a 150 XP on it as well. The boat would run in mid 50's and was pretty skinny. Only complaints we had were wet ride, slides while turning, and rough ride. Other than that it was really a great fishing boat as mentioned. Good Luck to you in your search for a boat.


----------



## wk127 (Sep 6, 2006)

bk005 said:


> I didnt like the 115 Yamaha on my 18" set to heavy in the back, would have rather hada 90HP. I do agree,somewhat.I only use 1 battery,Ice and drinks go in rear cooler,The heavy stuff goes in the front cooler(fish) and if im gonna soak bait,it goes up front to.The rear hatches are only used for pfd's and wade gear.The drawback on the 90hp is when your sittin on mud bottom and 3 guys are in the boat.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Team Castaway said:


> It was a joke! In reference to it will run on a wet sponge.
> 
> Geeze! A man can't even have a little fun anymore. I guess because I'm sponsored by them I'm no longer allowed to comment or joke either. Good grief!


i think catch 5 is just tired of the little metal can up top.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I bought a new 18RFL, w/a Yomammaha ProV 115 in '95. My hunting partner still runs that boat and it still performs like a champ. Majek builds a tough boat, that will compete with any shallow water boat out there...

This boat runs a 3 blade, 17 pitch with a welded cup. Gets up very very shallow!


----------



## Indo China (Jul 25, 2006)

*21 foot*

I bought a raffle boat off of this website from a fellow and I love it. I had some clients on board and we ran across somw skinny skinny stuff and it impressed me and them. I have stuck her once in POC on a very low tide any other day I would have made it . Keep the motor up and remember she slides more than she turns so be ready for that.

I would buy this boat again hands down.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know a lot about the flats boats but i did just buy a 18 RFL used it's a 1987 model that looked like it had been run over by a tank it was in need of some TLC bad. I rebuilt the floor because i was told it need it. Boy was he wrong when i cut the floor out there was not one bit of bad wood after 22 years of abuse it looked like new wood i could have killed the guy that said i need to rebuild the floor. Now for as people go you will not find nicer folks out there. The Majek are a good as they come. I just left there shop talking to jimmy today great people to deal with.


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

Good boat, it will just beat your brains out in 2 ft chop. I did not buy one because of the rough ride in choppy watter.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Just purchased one. I put the deposit down last Thursday and I pick it up this Friday.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

RFL's are what most shallow boats are compaired to, that should say enough. If I had not been running an RFL this weekend, I could not have caught the fish I did. I ran across scattered/exposed oysters for 75 yards, to get to my spot. I don't know of any other boat that can handle the abuse i dish out. The RFL is a very special buggy.
chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If you fish them hard enough you will have to push from time to time, just part of it. I hope you enjoy your new boat.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Very cool boats,hose down the front lawn and launch it,those things run thin.


----------



## Txsalt (May 22, 2004)

I've been fishing in Majeks since the late 80's; they are solid shallow running boats. I have an '03 18' Majek RFL with a 115 Yamaha 2 stroke and it will run right at 40 MPH with two people. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Redfisher77 (May 30, 2009)

I can't speak for the 18', but I run a 21' with a 150 Yamaha. You will not be disappointed if you are lookng for a purpose-built shallow water fishing boat. I always joke with dad(who runs a Dargel) that my RFL will run over wet grass(almost literally). Is rough in the chop but, like was mentioned, if you take advantage of the hull's capabilities you can almost completely avoid the rough water. That rig will easily run right next to a wading bird.


----------



## Art Mabray (Sep 15, 2011)

*WTB Boat*



GoingCoastal said:


> Neighbor has 18' paired with a 115 yama 4 sale in Baytown area.
> 
> Motor needs carbs worked on , and boat needs some TLC
> 
> ...


 Would like his number, What TLC does the boat need? reach me at ([email protected]) or 361-987-2125 Thanks. Art


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

@ Art:
That post was over 4 yrs ago.


----------

